# pics of the new pup



## vincent demaio (May 6, 2009)

[/url][/IMG] 















[url=http://www.WorkingDogForum.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=1539&c=member&imageuser=7066]







[/url]



heres some pics of jada


----------

